# Everybody loves browns, right?



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2013)

Thought I'd throw up a few photos of some of the Eastern Brown Snakes (_Pseudonaja textilis_) that I've come across in the last year or so. Some of the pics have probably been seen before, but oh well. I really wish I'd put in the effort to photograph a lot more of them.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually common misconception, what everybody loves is little brown skinks.


----------



## cheekabee (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow Matt those are some amazing photos, Lost for words mate. I love the variety you've captured, and I love the defensive poses you've caught, love the detail, love the clarity, love pretty much everything. here are some pic of the browns I've seen but they are no where near as good as yours. 




Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Stunning pics pseudo. Amazing clarity. The variation between textys is stunning and you captured it really well.
Love the tummies haha. I've always liked their bellies. Very comical for such an aggressive looking snake with the jaw open.

loving pics 3, 9 and 10. Actually they're all fantastic.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Actually common misconception, what everybody loves is little brown skinks.



Only those that fail at finding snakes


----------



## longqi (Jan 28, 2013)

I must admit I dont like browns
One of my least favourite slitherers
I can appreciate them
I can move them whenever thats required
I can love the way they can coexist hidden amongst humans for long periods of time, quite successfully in many instances

Death Adders and Browns are definitely not on my preferred list

VERY good shots by the way


----------



## tickerbox (Jan 28, 2013)

Superb photography! Very impressive. Spectacular colouration and markings on those snakes. I find EB's quite awe inspiring. Most other Aussie snakes inspire my awe at their beauty, but the EB inspires awe at their attitude and presence.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jan 28, 2013)

they look so evil. great pics


----------



## Peterwookie (Jan 28, 2013)

Great picks mate .... One of my favourite snakes we need more threads like this ,


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2013)

Peterwookie said:


> Great picks mate .... One of my favourite snakes we need more threads like this ,



Thanks mate, wasn't sure if it'll do real well on here seeing it's not pythons or beardies.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

They scare the bejesus out of me but I still think they're beautiful.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2013)

mr textilis is defiantly one of my top favourites,i dont know how you could like snakes and not like them


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

Eastern browns....all too common here.....gotta love it 

great pics guys!!!


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the variation in colouring! My completely limited elapid knowledge had me ignorant of such a wide range. Is it a locale or seasonal thing?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2013)

Mavrick said:


> I love the variation in colouring! My completely limited elapid knowledge had me ignorant of such a wide range. Is it a locale or seasonal thing?



They are just a VERY variable species, a red one can be found metres from a black one. It's part of the reason I like them so much! 

I don't know why snake lovers couldn't like them, they are a very misunderstood species!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2013)

Cracking photos!! Very nice!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Magnificent pics. beautiful animals.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 28, 2013)

The ninth one down is my favourite - awesome photographs!!!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 28, 2013)

Great photos. Shows the variation in colour of the brown snake. I love the orange spots on the underside.


----------



## Zanks (Jan 28, 2013)

Gotta love em, cause thats all we have here !!!
Nice pics btw


----------



## longqi (Jan 28, 2013)

I fully understand why some people dont like them as much
I am one of those people
As far as vens go they are ok
But imo not a patch on a RBB or Coastal Taipan
and those Bass Straight tigers are to die for

Everyone is an individual and we all like different things
Bloody boring otherwise


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazing photos; really show the colours up so well. No wonder people have trouble identifying them with all that variation. The orange spots on the bellies is rather cute (in an evil way, of course).


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2013)

longqi said:


> I fully understand why some people dont like them as much
> I am one of those people
> As far as vens go they are ok
> But imo not a patch on a RBB or Coastal Taipan
> ...



I'm curious to know what it is about them that you don't like? I'm not saying that anyone has to like them, just curious to know what it is that makes you dislike them?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 28, 2013)

How many of those were in your own time and how many were you getting paid?

I like the one where it's pouring down with rain, nice looking snake and good looking weather.


----------



## longqi (Jan 28, 2013)

Not exactly sure as to why
I had a couple of close calls with them
But Ive close calls with other snakes too so its not that

Its not like Im saying Grab The Shovel or anything
I just prefer other vens to browns
Just like I prefer Tully jungles to Athertons

In fact if I had to rate vens I "love" most Aussie vens would be a long way down the list
RBB would be the only one up near the top followed by Sydney Broadhead


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pseudo said:


> Only those that fail at finding snakes



LOL some of those little brown skinks prove a great deal harder to find than any brown.
And more troublesome to photograph.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 29, 2013)

there are some stunners in there matt! I love the one 5th from the bottom!!!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> How many of those were in your own time and how many were you getting paid?



Haha all on my own time believe it or not! 



Elapidae1 said:


> LOL some of those little brown skinks prove a great deal harder to find than any brown.
> And more troublesome to photograph.



I know that, I just don't like to admit it


----------

